# REFERENCE LIST:  Tractors, RTV's & ATV's



## Big Dog

Hey guys lets get a running list of what you/we got! I'll start with my name bolded and then my list. Next guy bold his name and then his list. 

"Please post a list of your equipment. This may be beneficial once we have an idea of what equipment the membership owns. A search could then identify the owner of a piece of equipment and assist when you have a specific question."


*Big Dog
*Kioti DK45s 05'
Huskee SYT5000 25HP Lawn Tractor 05'
Kawasaki 750 Brute Force ATV 04'
Honda Foreman 450ES ATV 01'
Husqvarna 2554 Garden Tractor
86 Harley Davidson Tour Glide


----------



## Doc

*Re: Tractors, RTV's & ATV's*

Good idea Greg!

Here's my list

* Doc *
Kubota Grand L3010
Scag Wildcat ZTR 27hp vtwin
Honda Foreman 450ES ATV
Honda Fore Trax 300 ATV
(i thought I had more ....  )


----------



## Archdean

*Re: Tractors, RTV's & ATV's*

*Archdean*

1940 Farmall wide "B"
Kubota B HST 7510 w/Backhoe/and 302FEL
Kubota RTV 900
Kubota TG1860 W/54" Deck
Landpride RTA1050 Tiller

Boat and a boat load of Other stuff


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Tractors, RTV's & ATV's*

Relevant to this thread:
*B_Skurka*
New Holland TC24D
Cub Cadet 1682
Ventrac 3000
Kubota B2910
Snow Trac ST4
no ATVs/RTVs


----------



## thcri RIP

*Re: Tractors, RTV's & ATV's*

*thcri*
New Holland TC29D
7308 Loader
72" MMM
2 wives
Buhler 59" Tiller
Polaris Sportsmen 700
Rinker Captiva 212 Open Bow Boat 5.7 EFI 260prop HP
Yellow Lab
2 cats that I don't want


murph


----------



## johnday

*Re: Tractors, RTV's & ATV's*

johnday
NH TC35DA
FEL
BB
landscape rake
6' disc
6' back blade
Precision sailboat [for sale]
WellCraft 210XL 350/260hp
And alot of building tools


----------



## DaveNay

*Re: Tractors, RTV's & ATV's*

*Dave Nay*
JD 855 MFWD
JD 52 FEL
JD 72" MMM
Farm Star 9" PHD
KK 7' Rear Blade
Buhler/Farm King 600 Snowblower
JD 130 Riding Mower (no mower deck, used to pull a garden trailer only)
Ingersoll Bobcat 820 Skid Steer (Being rebuilt)


----------



## Av8r3400

*Re: Tractors, RTV's & ATV's*

*Av8r_2230*

Kubota BX2230
Stihl Line Trimmer (LS45?)
McCoulich (sp?) El-Cheapo 14" chain saw
1958 Haughton Hurricane Push-Mower
1988 Polaris Trail Boss 250 (Soon to be mine)
18' car hauler
1994 Dodge Cummins 4x4
2001 VW Jetta TDI
1999 Jeep Grand Cherokee LTD (wife's ride)
2000 Harley-Davidson Road Glide
2002 Harley-Davidson Road King (wife's other ride)


----------



## Dargo

*Re: Tractors, RTV's & ATV's*

*Dargo*

Ugly goat named Gertrude


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Tractors, RTV's & ATV's*



			
				Dargo said:
			
		

> *Dargo*
> 
> Ugly goat named Gertrude



Sure you ain't got an ASS too!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Tractors, RTV's & ATV's*

Kubota 3400 with fel, Monroe 6' back blade with offset, unknown 5' box blade, woods 5' rotary cutter, woods 6' finish mower, frontier 6' disk harrow, TSC 5' tiller, TSC boom sprayer, pto driven broadcast spreader, Leinbach 6' root rake, Leinbach post hole digger, probably something else my memory isn't so good any more and it's too dark out there to see.

Kubota T1870 mower with 48" snow blade

JD CSX Gator with 42" blade

Tuggy the Tugboat (belongs to Maggie the cocker spaniel)

6 cocker spaniels and acouple of rabbits in the back yard (living under one of the woods mowers until spring)
Jim


----------



## Dargo

*Re: Tractors, RTV's & ATV's*



			
				Big Dog said:
			
		

> Sure you ain't got an ASS too!



No, but my wife says she does.


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Tractors, RTV's & ATV's*

Guys, just out of respect for the intent of this thread, let's try to keep it on track.  The point of the thread is to list TRACTORS, RTVs & ATVs so we can have some sort of database for future reference in case one of us needs some advice.

I'd also suggest we NOT list implements, trucks, etc in THIS thread.  We should start up an implement thread and other equipment thread elsewhere.

Please take no offense, I'm just trying to keep us on track.


----------



## Kubota King

*Re: Tractors, RTV's & ATV's*

*Kubota King*
Kubota Grand L 3130 with La 723 loader & BH 90 backhoe
Power Boss parking lot sweeper 
*ATV's:*
Yamaha XT 350
Ski Doo Formula III 700
Yamaha TTR125
Arctic cat Jag 340


----------



## Mark777

*Re: Tractors, RTV's & ATV's*

*Mark777*

Massey Ferguson 1020
Yanmar's (currently  )
YM 1300D (2)
YM 1401D
YM 1601D
YM 1610D (2)

Riding mowers:
3 Murry's and 2 Snapper's (all but 1 run)


----------



## messickfarmequ

*Re: Tractors, RTV's & ATV's*

*MessickFarmEqu (Neil)*
Troy-Bilt 5.5hp Push Mower, Yup, thats it.


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

NH TC33D
NH TC40D
Arctic cat 400 4x4
Steiner (EZ-GO) ST350 RTV
Troybilt tiller
Ryobi trimmer & attachments
Case 450 & 1150 Track loaders


 
NH LS 120, NH  L785 Skidsteer loaders


----------



## old as dirt?

OLD AS DIRT? cub 1250, cub 872, cub 1872 x2, Polaris 300 explorer, power king-14 horse


----------



## bczoom

*bczoom*

JD 770 4WD & FEL
Kubota RTV 900
Country Clipper Charger ZTR
Suzuki LT-F250
Suzuki LT-80
(2) Suzuki LT-50
Manco XTK-710E (2 seat go-cart)


----------



## Cowboyjg

*Cowboyjg


*'05 Dk 45s w/ FEL
'95 14hp Yard Machine Rider w/42" mmm
"62 Willys P.U. w/original hurricane 226
   (This machine was originally marketed and used as a farm vehicle for pulling implements and wagons)
"48 Ford 8n


----------



## Tact

*TACT*

'04 Kubota RTV 900
'03 Bobcat Skidsteer S250
'04 Cub Cadet Zero Turn Tank 60


----------



## Keweenaw4310

1983 Honda ATC 200
http://www.bootjackmi.com/atv/trike200/pictures.html

2004 John Deere 4310 with 59"snowblower & 430 loader & cab
http://www.bootjackmi.com/tractor/blowerleft.jpg

http://www.bootjackmi.com/tractor/loaderleft.jpg

1993 Arctic Cat Pantera

http://www.bootjackmi.com/snow/pantera.jpg


----------



## DAP

'05 Kubota B7800 with LA402 Loader
'05 LandPride 5ft Rotary Cutter
'05 REM 8X8 Field Drag on 3PH Frame
'05 Hornier 1/2 ton 3PH Carry-All Fork
'05 Norstar 3PH 7800 Watt Generator (bolts to the above)

'01 JD LX288 w/ spike aerator
'01 1 Ton Country Estate Dump Wagon

Stihl MS310 Saw
JD BC1600 String Trimmer/Bush Cutter

Battery driven DeWalt tool box (drills, sawz, trim saw, light, etc.)


----------



## vonfatman

Well, I'm new here but I have a couple I can list....BTW....the neigbor and the fuel tank story was a page turner!  Loved it!  LOVED the "work shop"  WOW, that's really nice.

'99 - Kawasaki Mule Model 2510
'83 - Troy-Bilt Junior
'84 - Troy-Bilt Horse
'01 - Grasshopper Model 725K w/61" mowing deck and snow blade
'09 - Polaris 800 ATV

and...

Just installed...
A Kohler 20Kw Stand-by Generator...propane fuel...just waiting for a lousy power outage!


----------

